# Power Maps Data Labels



## arbien89 (Jun 10, 2014)

Does anyone know how to add labels to the map, such that a bubble or column would have a text box next to it that shows the name of the location or reference field? When you have 300+ data points, a legend becomes useless, so I'm looking for a way to having data labels attached to each zip code for instance.


----------

